# Starting Fantasy...



## afterlife (Jul 5, 2009)

So Im planning on starting up fantasy. Ive been around awhile but just never played. I have a ton of VC stuff from my brother but... I wanted to play Daemons. However everyone at our store and/or in my club whines and complains about Daemon armys saying that it ruined Fantasy.

I really dont care much about winning. I just want to play the army...

What is your take on this?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

afterlife said:


> So Im planning on starting up fantasy. Ive been around awhile but just never played. I have a ton of VC stuff from my brother but... I wanted to play Daemons. However everyone at our store and/or in my club whines and complains about Daemon armys saying that it ruined Fantasy.
> 
> I really dont care much about winning. I just want to play the army...
> 
> What is your take on this?


i have a demon army i built because i though it was funny to play a giant turkey as my army's general. But no one will want to play im playing a mighty empires campaign and no one will challenge me due to the fact i AM demons, and everyone does whine and bitch.

If you want a cool army that is great and people won't complain about play Dark Elfs or Skaven (when they are redone)


----------



## afterlife (Jul 5, 2009)

i just really wanted to play daemons. they are awesome looking.


----------



## afterlife (Jul 5, 2009)

how good are bretonnians?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

afterlife said:


> how good are bretonnians?



So-So they look neat but any elf army will eat them alive.


----------



## Gyrfalcon (Apr 27, 2009)

I was considering High Elves, Wood Elves, or Dwarves? I'm just trying to figure out where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

I say play what you want..screw what other people think, as long as you arent totally milking the cheesiness from the daemon army I think you'll be fine. Play what you like, and like to paint.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Do what you want.


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Do what you want.


I agree with the two previous posts. As the manager of my local GW said to me when I was starting - do what inspires you, because at the end of the day, we're just painting little plastic (or metal) figures - if you like the background, the look and the feel of the army they come alive.. and if you don't then it won't be fun!

Go with Deamons! They were your first choice, and stick with it! Who cares what other people think! Every army can be beaten somehow anyways :laugh:


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

I enjoy playing against deamon armies that don't take the op option. I'd suggest if you stay away from the all powerful builds people will respect you and your army for it, and stop cussing your name whenever they head to play at the store, as long as you are having fun and your army gives others half a chance to win who cares?


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I say anyone who wants to play daemons has every right to . I love smashing me some daemons. AS I may have said before daemons will win in this 40k fuelled world where the way to play is to march forwad and engage whatever gets in your way and hope you have a more overpowered list and better luck than your opponent. Anyone with an inkling of tactics should have no more problems beating daemons over any other army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There are 3 sorts of players/lists out there at the moment:
1- daemons
2- anti-daemons
3- those jammy people who havent run into any daemons.

Daemons can basically outdo pretty much every other army at whatever they wish to do. Skulltaker will win almost any challenge in the game, they can use horrors to get an absurd number of power and dispel dice (most I heard was something like 27PD at 2k), stubborn plaguebearers with -/5+/4+ are pretty hellish, flamers pump out a stupid number of shots and are very very cheap, screamers will fly over your army and be almost impossible to kill unless you can shoot/magic missile them (serious problem for ogres), greater daemons are simply horrendous and their magical equipment are enough to make anyone cry.

Having said that I have about a 75%+ win record against them with my ogres (which are meant to be one of the 3 uselessly weak armies and has only 1 vagualy beardy unit/item: the tenderiser).. I would love to say this is because daemons such.. but cant.

Daemons suffer from a couple of problems- they tend to be overconfident in their own units (so dont support them as they should, as such I often use diversions to draw off those units I dont want to fight) or they have too few units on the board (3-6 tends to be the norm at 2k near me... I run about 12, so if I lose 3-4 units to take out all the flanking screamers/flamers/horrors that leaves games about an 8-2... its still often close but having 4 units hit you is harsh, especially since you'll almost never break more then 1-2 even if you win big, so they'll reform and recharge).

I really enjoy playing daemons- I normally go through a fun little emotional rollercoaster... "OMG I'm doomed" turns into the shock of "WTH I won, how did that happen???"


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

My favourite part of warhammer is army building, so i would say you should choose whichever army you find most appealing. The first game I played at my local store was against daemons, I lost, but the daemon player is still my favourite opponent, because he was fair and laid back and just a decent friendly guy. If you can do that, you've got no worries. (Plus, why would you not want to take an army that people think will win? it just gives you the upper hand from the start as your opponent is already playing as if they've lost!)


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I sy do whatever you want but I'm one of the few people I know that doesnt mind playing daemons cause I use my Engine of the Gods and just kiling them in droves. Go S5 no AS against daemons!


----------

